# Zoey let the kids hug her!



## zoey's mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Have a houseful of kids today (4) All of them were running and being loud.just having fun. Zoey was running and playing with them each kid drcided to take turns running up and touching or quickly hugging her and then run off again. (Zoey seemed to have become the base for tag?:-D Just so everyone knows I was supervising Very closely and Zoey is very stable. Zoey not only tolerated this but seemr d to be enjoying it!! This lasted for about five minutes then Zoey weny to the couch and laid down. (My kids know that its a request to be left alone) so they told their friends that Zoey eas done playing and the kids all went outside to play. Every since I've had zoey back she has not tolerated hardly any hugs or snuggling from any other than me. If kids would try she would grumble and quickly get up and move. Today I finally got to see a glimpse of the zoey before I had rehomed her. IM SO PROUD OF ZOEY!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like she is doing well, but be extra vigilant with her around children. You know her best, but I recall she had injuries sustained from a vehicle incident with the previous owner and has some pain issues as a result (correct me if wrong). When hugging, Kids can squeeze hard and may potentially aggravate her injuries. Just a thought.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

How old is Zoey? Ranger is very friendly, but he would definitely get worked up in that situation. My older dog, Buzz (not a GSD), would have loved that just like Zoey. I guess it all depends on the dog. My Buzz isn't particularly social. He is polite with non family members but really has no use for them. The one exception for Buzz is toddlers - annoying, loud, pokey, grabby toddlers. He loves them and seeks them out. For the life of me I have no idea why. He will just lay there with his tongue hanging out and a big smile on his face when a group of toddlers is poking and prodding. Once the kids get older and more gentle he is pretty much done with them. I suppose if Buzz had to deal with it on a daily basis he might not like it so much and maybe Zoey will grow tired of it. Sounds like she has a great temperament but I think I would really limit that kind of interaction in the future.


----------



## zoey's mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Nigel
Yes you are right. I am one who does not believe that Zoey needs to be made to tolerate things that make her uncomfortable or may cause pain unless absolutely necessary. (Vet,etc.) Zoey was really enjoying the interaction with the kids. But I do understand that her reaction could be not as receptive next time.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zoey's mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Zoey is three. Yes today does not happen very often at all. I am quite protective of Zoey. The rule in our home has always been if a dog get aggressive with a child, Any child yhe dog is put down. ( we have never had to use this rule.) But I will never put zoey into a situation to where she thinks that's her only option. I was watching Zoey for any signals. She was completly enjoying the kids attention ( I was actually quite suprised!) But it was only for about five minutes and then Zoey was done.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

